# Market box questions



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

I try to always keep things in my market box but I notice that most of the people on my friend list never have anything in theirs. Do people just not need anything anymore so they don't bother to put anything in there?
Sometimes it is easier to just go grab what I need from someone else than wait for fruit to bloom or certain fish/bugs to show up (and I find that when I need a certain one that is the one species I cannot get) I am always catching things to try and avoid running out when I need them, but it does happen every so often that I need something.

The other thing is I try to always put my lychee's in there and I love when people put their native fruit in so I can use it for camper requests as it pays out very well when it isn't your native fruit. I do sell mine for the max 100 each because selling non native fruit will profit you 500 if you sell outright and 1400 if you give it on a request so I feel it is a win win.
As far as etiquette though I have bought up all the fruit from some people a few times when I started but now try and leave some for others as I have enough, but it is so tempting when it is there to just buy it all, you know?

That leads me to my next question...perfect fruit. What is a decent asking price for these? I have seen one person have 1 perfect lychee for $1000 and not sure if that is a good price or not. I have never seen a perfect lemon or grapes but I have gotten a perfect lychee from my tree and wasn't sure what a good asking price would be for it. I ended up just giving it to an animal rather than not price it right and have it sit in my box forever.

And finally, this is something I will never understand...why do people put rare bugs/fish in their boxes for like 50K etc? Do people actually ever buy these? I sell all my rare things that pay out 1500 or more and I feel putting them in a market box you get nothing for them if they sit forever and you could have just sold it outright. I have a few friends with market boxes with all rare stuff at crazy prices and when I come across random people I see it even more...either their boxes have nothing at all or are loaded with over priced rare stuff...I guess this is just more me being confused than an actual question.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 5, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I try to always keep things in my market box but I notice that most of the people on my friend list never have anything in theirs. Do people just not need anything anymore so they don't bother to put anything in there?
> Sometimes it is easier to just go grab what I need from someone else than wait for fruit to bloom or certain fish/bugs to show up (and I find that when I need a certain one that is the one species I cannot get) I am always catching things to try and avoid running out when I need them, but it does happen every so often that I need something.
> 
> The other thing is I try to always put my lychee's in there and I love when people put their native fruit in so I can use it for camper requests as it pays out very well when it isn't your native fruit. I do sell mine for the max 100 each because selling non native fruit will profit you 500 if you sell outright and 1400 if you give it on a request so I feel it is a win win.
> ...



My market box is usually empty just because I don't have the time to collect a bunch of stuff to sell. I like having friends that stock theirs regularly though as it saves me tons of time when I can just buy everything I need outright. I realize this is kind of a double standard but I think it just depends on what you like and how much time you play. Some people just like going around collecting things and selling them. 

Always sell fruit for max, the profit is insane as it is. 100 is nothing for what you can potentially make. I have friends that clear my market box out completely and I do the same with theirs it's not usually a problem. Early bird gets the worm. 

In my opinion the fair price to sell something is less than what you can potentially make from it. So check what the item sells or trades for, and sell it under that. So if you can sell an item from your inventory for 2000 I would price it around 1800 but that's just me. 

I've never really understood that either. On the rare occasion I fill my market box (like the Sunfish catch event) I priced them at max price and they sold every time. Sometimes I will price things at max price just as a display item and it will still sell. Not sure if my friends just really like me or what but nothing I put up for sale stays very long. I have no clue what they are doing with them lol


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> My market box is usually empty just because I don't have the time to collect a bunch of stuff to sell. I like having friends that stock theirs regularly though as it saves me tons of time when I can just buy everything I need outright. I realize this is kind of a double standard but I think it just depends on what you like and how much time you play. Some people just like going around collecting things and selling them.
> 
> Always sell fruit for max, the profit is insane as it is. 100 is nothing for what you can potentially make. I have friends that clear my market box out completely and I do the same with theirs it's not usually a problem. Early bird gets the worm.
> 
> ...



I have about 50 friends and I check the boxes on all the random people that show up at the camp area that aren't my friends and 90% are empty and about 2% have rare things at crazy prices. I wasn't sure if they are just at a point in the game where they never need anything or have extras or what. I remember when I started everyone always had things in their boxes so this is a new phenomenon for me  I did figure that some probably get bought out a lot too. I like catching things...like I can't go to an area and see bugs or fish shadows without catching them so I usually have a crazy amount hoarded up so I try to keep my boxes full. 

I have 450 spaces for storage so I hang onto a lot as well.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 5, 2019)

My market box is often empty because I'm not out collecting as much as I used to and most of the things I do put in get bought fairly quickly. I tend to put things people want or I have an overabundance of in mine.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 6, 2019)

Most people don't want to put in the effort of collecting extra bugs and fish to put in their market boxes I guess. I used to always keep my market boxes full of every fruit and basic bugs and fish but once they made the update that allowed you to complete requests without having to talk to the villagers my market boxes started getting bought out too frequently and it became a burden so I stopped. I try to keep lychee in my boxes but they always end up getting bought out in less than a day too.

Also, I recently put 10 of every single rare bug and fish for the highest price possible and most of them were bought quickly. People do buy them. It took me weeks to collect 10 of each one and then 90% of them were gone in a day or two lol


----------



## LilyLynne (Jul 6, 2019)

I have been putting just my lyches in my boxes, but maybe I will put some common bugs and fish. It is sometimes nice to buy them when you don't have the time. 

Many of my friends keep their boxes full (mostly newer players), and many don't. I can see if you have been playing a long time why you might stop filling it. I am on so much I always have tons.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 6, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I have been putting just my lyches in my boxes, but maybe I will put some common bugs and fish. It is sometimes nice to buy them when you don't have the time.
> 
> Many of my friends keep their boxes full (mostly newer players), and many don't. I can see if you have been playing a long time why you might stop filling it. I am on so much I always have tons.



I am on a lot as well and I can never leave a bug or fish or shell etc without catching it or picking it up. I have a lot of storage space but I run out a lot because of this habit. I end up having to just sell things outright to make room as things don't get bought up quick (other than my lychees)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Breath Mint said:


> Most people don't want to put in the effort of collecting extra bugs and fish to put in their market boxes I guess. I used to always keep my market boxes full of every fruit and basic bugs and fish but once they made the update that allowed you to complete requests without having to talk to the villagers my market boxes started getting bought out too frequently and it became a burden so I stopped. I try to keep lychee in my boxes but they always end up getting bought out in less than a day too.
> 
> Also, I recently put 10 of every single rare bug and fish for the highest price possible and most of them were bought quickly. People do buy them. It took me weeks to collect 10 of each one and then 90% of them were gone in a day or two lol



I would try to do that but I am afraid it would sit there forever taking up market box space...maybe I will try it with one and see what happens lol


----------

